# Photo of the Month Winner April 2013 - KaPOWitsCHRIS



## Overread (Jun 1, 2013)

Well the month is over and finally we find out our winner! A close run mouth with several clear ones rising to the top a final winner must be found, and this month it was KaPOWitsCHRIS blazing ahead to the win with his photo Abandoned Hospital


----------



## KaPOWitsCHRIS (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm quite surprised about this actually. I thought a few of the other photos were much better than mine! Thanks to everyone voted for me though


----------



## Ryan0751 (Jun 2, 2013)

Great shot.  I love old abandoned spaces.  The picture invokes so many questions!


----------



## TimothyJinx (Jun 2, 2013)

I loved this photo the minute I saw it. Congrats!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 2, 2013)

Well done!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 6, 2013)

spam reported


----------



## CallibCarver (Jun 10, 2013)

I love this shot. It is beautiful. I have to find some run down and abandoned places to shoot in my area.


----------



## CCTjohn (Jun 11, 2013)

Amazing... This is the kind of photos I want to take... I need to study the processing technique. 

Well done and congrats on winning!!


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 11, 2013)

Great job,well deserved.


----------



## luongvuptit (Jun 20, 2013)

this photo's really very beautiful,,and it make us must think about many thing!


----------



## Devinhullphoto (Jun 20, 2013)

I love photos of places like these. Great job!


----------

